
The Tunnel of Samos (2004) - balele
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-tunnel-of-samos#email-newsletter
======
Someone
_”The distance around Mount Castro along this path is less than 2,200 meters
(275 bow lengths), so an error of two millimeters per bow length could give a
total leveling error ofabout 55 centimeters.”_

I don’t see a reason to assume any correlation between errors, so one would
expect about sqrt(275) or 17-ish times 2 millimeters of total errors, or a few
centimeters.

On the one hand, that makes it easier to use such a construct. On the other
hand, I suspect the ‘2 mm’ figure was at least partially made up to fit the
data.

Also, I find it weird that the text doesn’t mention any attempts to locate the
various stone pillars presumably constructed. Surely, some remains should
still be there?

------
frankus
The evidence that they dug from both ends is pretty compelling.

Otherwise I would have assumed they just started digging in the right general
direction, used a water channel to keep things level, and sighted along the
tunnel to keep it straight.

------
porker
What a wonderful reading experience, and commenting/exploration process.

~~~
glaberficken
If you print it maybe (as it is clearly a layout meant for print reading). In
the browser it is clearly not an optimal reading experience. The 2 column
layout forces you to scroll up and down to carry on reading, and it has
hijacked left mouse click to reveal a sing in side bar.

Really genuinely interested din understanding why you found the reading
experience wonderful! (no snark intended =)

~~~
njarboe
As a scientific researcher who reads many 8 1/2 x 11 documents every day, to
replace printing every paper one really needs a very large screen. Scrolling
is too distracting so the full page needs to be completely seen in its
original size or maybe a little bit zoomed in. Then it is really nice to be
able to have another window next to it at full size to display the figures.
Many times the figure the text is discussing is on the next page. With paper
you just have the two pages next to each other, but this does not work on
anything less that a huge screen.

I really had a hard time finding screens tall enough to do this, as computer
screens are made super wide to view movies. Turning a 27" monitor upright does
the trick, but I would rather have a screen in the shape of a square that was
about 22" on a side.

This doc would also benefit with much higher resolution scanning, as the map
on the first page is looks wonderful at first glance, but its details are not
legible.

